# no sound with Windows 7 and Bose Companion 2 speakers



## gojayhawks (Oct 22, 2010)

Don't know if I picked the right category or not but here goes.

I purchased a new HP slimline computer and Bose Companion 2 speakers in June. Had wonderful sound, never any problems. Fired up the computer today and no sound. Have been through the HP troubleshooting many times, web updating sound card drivers, even restored to an earlier date. I don't see a sound card under devices, and don't see the speakers. 

Help! What is going on? Nothing works and I can't figure it out. How do I get sound again?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the sound card/audio chipset isn't listed in Device Manager, there is likely a hardware issue. All hardware that is recognized/found by Windows is listed in Device Manager, even without any drivers being installed.


----------



## Deamion (Oct 19, 2010)

Also keep in mind USB speakers and headphone like Bose do not use the PC sound card. They have their own sound "device" built into the speaker system. So make sure you're installing drivers for the correct sound device.

In this case you don't have any sound devices listed in device manager, so I would agree with Dogg, you most likely have a hardware issue, and all the drivers in the world can fix that.

Can you plug the speaker into another PC to try? If they work there, then you're back to HP for help. If they do not work in another PC, then contact Bose.

--Deamion.


----------

